# [SOLVED] My fan for my cpu keeps fluctuating



## 1nt3rnet (Jun 9, 2012)

usually when i boot up my computer, my cpu is just fine and doesn't really make any noise. However, when i run a game, the cpu starts spinning a lot faster. I know this is normal, but after the game is over, no matter how much time after, the cpu continues to fluctuate heavily. Here is the screen shot.


----------



## 1nt3rnet (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: My fan for my cpu keeps fluctuating*

the green lines are the temperatures for the cpu


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My fan for my cpu keeps fluctuating*

Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp/Voltage readings.
Check your temps in the Bios.
Your description sounds like a heat issue but we need to know what we're working with to assist you.

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## 1nt3rnet (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: My fan for my cpu keeps fluctuating*

My mother board is a asus p6t mother motherboard, the gpu is a radeon hd 6770, i have a i-7 cpu 920 @2.67 GHZ. I have 3026 mb ram


----------



## 1nt3rnet (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: My fan for my cpu keeps fluctuating*

The temperature fluctuations are also causing the fan to speed up and down. If i had switched the graph over to fan speed, it would look exactly the same, jumping up, then down, than up repeat ect....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My fan for my cpu keeps fluctuating*



1nt3rnet said:


> My mother board is a asus p6t mother motherboard, the gpu is a radeon hd 6770, i have a i-7 cpu 920 @2.67 GHZ. I have 3026 mb ram


Brand & Model of the PSU?
Have you checked the Temps/Voltages in the Bios?


----------



## 1nt3rnet (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: My fan for my cpu keeps fluctuating*

I have resolved the problem. I looked into windows task manager and found that a program called toolbarupdaterservice.exe was using up 13-14% cpu usage and each time it went down, the noise from the fan followed. I ended up uninstalling the program as it was listed as a potentially unused program and the noise died.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My fan for my cpu keeps fluctuating*

Glad you got it resolved.


----------

